# Washing Horse Blankets...



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

With my winter blankets I use a pressure washer. It does a great job of getting even the worst mud off. I actually just did it 2 days ago . If you don't have one yourself you can just bring it to the car wash. I've done that before. I got a few looks, but it got the job done. 

I have never tried washing it in the machine. I figure it is just easier to pressure wash. I am more worried about my machine getting ruined rather then the blanket. One of our boarders brings hers to a dry cleaner in town. The woman that owns it has horses, so she does peoples blankets. It's reasonable too only like $14, so you could try calling some dry cleaners. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, you can absolutely machine wash them. I always take mine to the laundromat (I don't have a front load washer and washing them in my "regular" machine is close to impossible) and it costs about $5. I DON'T dry mine and would recommend you not!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Okay... So I'm going to attempt the pressure wash thing (I live an hour and a half out of town, so the dry cleaning/laundromat thing is sort of out of the question) and then if it's not clean enough, I'm going to just wash it. 

I don't have a front load washer either, but it's big... It is okay to wash it in that?


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

Good luck with the pressure washing! It works wonders for me. I've always been able to get everything off. I would say if it is mostly clean the dryer might be okay. Maybe run it empty after you've washed the blanket to get all the mud out, so it doesn't get on your clothes next time.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Okay, thanks guys, that's what I'm gonna do! I'll let you know how it works out, for future reference.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I also use a power washer ..The washing machine at home doesn't get the dirt out. Just be careful that you watch the size of the spray and how close you get. You can tear it if not careful....Then after it dries if it was rain proof I would reseal it.....:wink:


----------

